# Self unloading hay trailers



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

Anyone have any experience building/using a self unloading hay trailer?
I am thinking of building one. Since I can't seem to find a used one. I haul all my hay long distances. I usually borrow a wagon, but thats pretty slow. I have looked at some designs online and they look do-able. I want a bumper pull, because I keep a cap on the truck.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Round bales or small square?


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

please take this in the humor its meant.
Ive had a number of self unloading hay trailers. not designed that way but they unloaded them selves when someone didnt stack properly and tried 4wheeling with the load .


----------



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

I need the trailer for round bales.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Rob30 said:


> I need the trailer for round bales.


Ah, I was thinking New Holland bale wagon or one of the home brew varieties. I know a man that started custom hauling bales, moved on to tub grinding hay for feedlots, then to buying hay grinding it and selling to the feedlots, and today he owns the land that furnishes the alfalfa. Last purchase was for 16 additional quarters of irrigated land.


----------



## kruizeag (Jan 10, 2009)

Back in the early 80's we had a Hesston bale wagon. It was two rails with a chain on each rail to load/ unload the bales. It could tip forward for loading and back for unloading. It ran off the tractors hydraulics. It would haul 4, 2000lb bales at a time. Now if you were handy, you could build something like that but run a hydraulic pump off a small engine to drive the chains and tilt the bed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

The easiest way I can think of is to chain two strong farm hands to the wagon. Don't forget to feed them!


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Rob30

Low budget round bale transporters around here are recycled mobile home or truck frames on a rigid axle with aircraft tires and heavy duty rims. The round bales are offloaded manually by rolling them off sideways of the trailer.


----------



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

Agmantoo
That is basically what I am thinking of making. Something I can load from the rear with 6+ bales. Then unload at home without the tractor by rolling them off. I want to be able to tow it with the truck. I have a hard time towing with the tractor. The fields I cut are 45 minutes away by tractor and wagon. Plus there is one hill I have a hard time getting up in the summer time with the tractor/wagon. The truck can tow a trailer at 65km/h. And it has a cab.


----------

